# CRC 2011 Belgic Confession



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jul 19, 2020)

I’m looking to start going through the Belgic Confession with my older kids. The 1985 CRC version is the one I’m most used to but there is a 2011 edition that has had some language revised. I’m leery of their cooperation with the RCA and PCUSA, and was wondering of there is a detailed comparison on the 2011 with the 1985.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 19, 2020)

The Reformed Church of the United States took a look at the translations of the Belgic Confession when they adopted the Belgic and Canons of Dort a few years ago. They opted to use the translation of the Belgic found in the 1959 edition of the CRC Psalter Hymnal. They changed the Bible references to the New King James translation.
www.rcus.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Three-Forms-of-Unity-2011-edition.pdf


----------



## Poimen (Jul 19, 2020)

I cannot say if there is a detailed comparison available but the CRCNA has written about the philosophy behind their translation:






Introduction to the Reformed Confessions Translation (2011)







www.crcna.org





I would suggest you ask Guido's Brother or Danny Hyde as they may have more knowledge on the subject.


----------

